# TNT - Turkish Kağit Kebap



## velochic (May 15, 2005)

This is my MIL's lamb en papillote recipe that is a childhood favorite of dh's. He uses beef when he can't find lamb. Also, although the recipe is Turkish, Armenians such as dh and his mother tend to use more onion, so if you are not keen on onions, use less.

1 kilo stew meat
1 medium + 1 small onion, diced
3 medium tomatoes, blanched, skin removed, seeded and chopped
1 large green pepper, diced
2 medium carrots, diced
1 handful of fresh garden peas
1 medium bunch of fresh dill, chopped
salt and pepper to taste 

(I'm sure you could used canned whole tomatoes - maybe 1 - 500 gram can and frozen peas and carrots instead of fresh.)

Sear stew meat, set aside to cool. Prepare vegetables and dill. Place everything, including meat juices, in a large mixing bowl and combine. Using parchment paper bundle up the entire mixture and place into a casserole dish. Cover with foil. Bake at 190 C or about 375 F for 3 hours. Let sit for 10 minutes before opening package and serving over pilaf.

*Cross-posting in Ethnic Foods


----------



## GB (May 17, 2005)

This sounds wonderful. Thanks for posting.

I have one question. What is the parchment paper for if it is all going into a casserole and being covered with foil. Could you leave out the paper and get the same result?

I am copying and pasting this one to try later. Thanks


----------



## pdswife (May 17, 2005)

Yummy! 
Paul and I bought a lamb while we were in Oregon a few weeks ago
so I'll try it with the lamb and not beef.   

Thanks!


----------



## velochic (May 22, 2005)

Because of the water content of the veggies, although this dish steams the food in the parchment paper, it leaks. The foil helps to keep the moisture in and the casserole catches anything that leaks out. Personally, I don't use the foil because the parchment paper seems to work well enough for me... but I don't argue with the in-laws.  All of the women are amazing cooks.

I think on a busy day or a hot day when you don't want to fire up the oven, doing this in the crock pot would be good, too. I've never tried it like that, though.


----------

